# Stuff that happens outside of the car.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Let's hear some stories. 

My main pet peeve is people walking late at night in all black clothing, and people who ride a bike without a light on it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pedestrians who think they have the right of way regardless of no crosswalk. Applies to bicyclists and electric scooters too.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

People will just straight up walk in the middle of the street with no awareness of what's going on around them. I've had to swerve to avoid running people over who literally step out into the road right in front of me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Excessively loud low-frequency bass-driven ghetto music permeating from the pos car sitting next to me at the traffic light that never changes to green.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

People who order an Uber/Lyft, and then as you, their driver pull up and wait, they stare your car, then begin to look at every other make model color of car, and opposite gender drivers other than yourself, and decide they must be their driver. You watch with disgust as the pax approaches a green and tan Subaru Outback, and asks the bewildered driver if they are U/L. Meanwhile you sit there in your blue/ grey Toyota Corolla and and think about the reason for natural selection.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

People who walk out in front of you without looking, when you're in a shopping center parking lot.

People who don't pull out from a stop sign because they can see a car a long way off. And then get tired of waiting and pull out right in front of someone.

Drivers who are turning right, into a parking lot, and then stop dead, halfway around the turn, with their butts still hanging out in traffic.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Other Uber drivers. They stop in the middle of the street, blocking the way, when there plenty of places to pull over. And it’s not because the pax ran up to them. They could be dropping someone off, or just sitting there waiting for someone. Face it, Uber driver are lazy and inconsiderate. I try to make sure I’m not blocking the road whenever possible.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

People who use their high beams unnecessarily. I'm always tempted to smash their lights with a baseball bat.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Airport cops who make you circle instead of letting you wait for your pax


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

People who don't understand that the point of a highway acceleration ramp is to ACCELERATE! No, let's try to merge at 35 mph.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Everything and everyone. I hate them all!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yellow lights that stay yellow for a split second before they turn red. I prefer that yellow lights be standardized for a three second duration.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Every week there’s a hundred to a couple hundred of new jobs added to banking alone (when I look on indeed) never mind investment banking...

They’ll be fine. 

Even at 18k that is one field that is pretty constant with hiring and people leaving for bigger/better things.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Every week there's a hundred to a couple hundred of new jobs added to banking alone (when I look on indeed) never mind investment banking...
> 
> They'll be fine.
> 
> Even at 18k that is one field that is pretty constant with hiring and people leaving for bigger/better things.


???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> ???


Wrong thread.
Somehow I thought I was replying to the Deutsche 18k job cut... ??‍♀


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

???????


Overworked student / Rideshare driver folks...


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Excessively loud low-frequency bass-driven ghetto music permeating from the pos car sitting next to me at the traffic light that never changes to green.


On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


Never understood that dumb shit, and I always feel like taking their car and parking it in a ditch


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


Because they're very attached to their music. However, I use the term "music" with some reservations.

As for leaving the motor running, apparently they have no regard for their personal safety. It's dangerous to leave the motor running. No to mention possibly illegal.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

People driving at night with no headlights on.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


Because, 50% of Californians need psychotherapy


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> People driving at night with no headlights on.


Ya..what's up with that? I've noticed it's gotten popular in the past couple of years. I know a lot of newer cars have auto-lights, but these are usually older cars. Are people too lazy to turn their lights on..or is it "cool"?

On the opposite side..motorcycles that have like 8 headlights mounted on the front. I get you want to be seen, but I would like to see too.

Looks like a stadium flood light going down the road.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> Ya..what's up with that? I've noticed it's gotten popular in the past couple of years. I know a lot of newer cars have auto-lights, but these are usually older cars. Are people too lazy to turn their lights on..or is it "cool"?


 Many newer cars have lighting effects on the dash cluster where it is always lit up. At night, gauges are already lit, so they don't realize headlights are off.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Prostitutes walking down Tropicana Blvd, Las Vegas.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> Ya..what's up with that? I've noticed it's gotten popular in the past couple of years. I know a lot of newer cars have auto-lights, but these are usually older cars. Are people too lazy to turn their lights on..or is it "cool"?


My 2006 VW GTI apologizes for his crimes. I am looking to have those "Daytime Running Lights " disabled.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Jacked up trucks with ultra bright headlights pulling up within 6 inches of my rear bumper.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

TheCount said:


> Jacked up trucks with ultra bright headlights pulling up within 6 inches of my rear bumper.


Get 4 sets of high beam headlights, and mount them in you rear window facing back. Then blast the ****ers when they pull up behind you.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Squirrels


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> People who order an Uber/Lyft, and then as you, their driver pull up and wait, they stare your car, then begin to look at every other make model color of car, and opposite gender drivers other than yourself, and decide they must be their driver. You watch with disgust as the pax approaches a green and tan Subaru Outback, and asks the bewildered driver if they are U/L. Meanwhile you sit there in your blue/ grey Toyota Corolla and and think about the reason for natural selection.


Lol, I had exactly this last night. Middle aged woman on a Lyft pickup. I rolled up opposite her. I waited for her to look directly at me and waved at her. She looked away from me and then started walking to the end of the block, staring into her phone. She waited there for a couple of minutes and then phoned me. FFS.... I could not face having the Missing Link in my vehicle last night so I started the car back up, drove past her and cancelled.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> People who order an Uber/Lyft, and then as you, their driver pull up and wait, they stare your car, then begin to look at every other make model color of car, and opposite gender drivers other than yourself, and decide they must be their driver. You watch with disgust as the pax approaches a green and tan Subaru Outback, and asks the bewildered driver if they are U/L. Meanwhile you sit there in your blue/ grey Toyota Corolla and and think about the reason for natural selection.


Oh..I got one better...sometimes when the surge is high I will call a PAX because if I cancel I can sometimes lose a surge.
I told him I was the only grey SUV with lights flashing (well, any car with lights flashing), and he proceeds to walk right pass my car, while still on the phone with me.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


cops here always leave their vehicles running when they go into gas station. ever since high school, ive always wanted to joy ride one.
id become a ****ing legend


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> cops here always leave their vehicles running when they go into gas station. ever since high school, ive always wanted to joy ride one.
> id become a @@@@ing legend


 Well it's your tax money going into their tank, so of course they don't want to get their car all hot in the three minutes they are gone.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yellow lights that stay yellow for a split second before they turn red. I prefer that yellow lights be standardized for a three second duration.


The length of time that a traffic signal is yellow is in direct relation to the speed limit and width of intersection. Lights that stay yellow for a very short time are usually 2 lane roads with a low speed limit.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Get 4 sets of high beam headlights, and mount them in you rear window facing back. Then blast the @@@@ers when they pull up behind you.


Good idea!

I've tried angling my mirrors to reflect the beam back at them, but the angle is too low.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheCount said:


> Jacked up trucks with ultra bright headlights pulling up within 6 inches of my rear bumper.


I'm surprised that over-regulated California at least does not have annual vehicle inspections for cars. I'm against unnecessary regulation but an annual roadworthiness test would remove the jacked-up ******* trucks, the extremely loud idiots in cars and on bikes with "performance exhausts" and the "can't see shit" blacked out windshielded vehicles etc etc.

In the UK, for example, the test requires that headlights be a maximum of 48" from ground level, to preclude dazzling other drivers. The beam aim of each headlight is also checked for the same reason. All of these jacked-up trucks would fail and could only be trailered to off-road sites and driven there - road use without a current test pass is prohibited and leads to permanent vehicle seizure.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

When pulling up to a red light, your lane is opened, until the dope in the next lane decides he/she wants to get in front of you at the last second because another car is ahead of him in his lane, only for the asshat to go the same speed, if not SLOWER than the car in the other lane once the light turns green. 

Slow people in the left lane.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Are people too lazy to turn their lights on


When I see people driving at night with their headlights off, it's usually on well lit roads. They don't realize that they haven't turned their lights on.

But it still makes me crazy, when many of them are oblivious to every attempt to let them know that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

People driving slowly in left lane, and fastly( made up word) in the right lane...I do this sometimes, but I am special, so it does not apply to me?

TSLA - new tsla drivers going too fast... only matter of time when Tsla cars will be hitting fellow tsla cars...TSLA on TSLA crimes. 
Stop with this stupid attention seeking license plates...yes, I am talking to all you tsla drivers?

Policemen looking for criminals inside Dunkin’ Donuts...


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Scooters


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> People driving slowly in left lane, and fastly( made up word) in the right lane...I do this sometimes, but I am special, so it does not apply to me?


Ive often said that if the state of Texas didn't want me to drive the speed limit in the left lane, they'd stop building left hand exits.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


Friend did this at the liquor store when we was younger. A lady we knew from the neighborhood took his car and parked it around the corner.

He came out didn't see his car and started panicking heavily. Surprised he didn't drop his bottle.

She beep the horn so he could see where she parked and yelled out
"Let that be a lesson to you!", as she exited his vehicle.

Don't **** with grandma


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> cops here always leave their vehicles running when they go into gas station. ever since high school, ive always wanted to joy ride one.
> id become a @@@@ing legend


If you do it hopefully you are in a rural area where you can at least get a ride in before it ends. A neighbor of mine in High School thought it would be funny but unfortunately did it in an urban area where 20 cop cars and a helicopter can be on the scene in about three minutes. He didn't get much of a ride in before the "beat down"......I mean arrest. Didn't end well for him!


----------



## AtticusFinch (Jul 8, 2019)

when people have brightass lights for no reason


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

TLC, livery, pickup trucks and Suburbans cruising the left-hand lane of the highways at 40-45 mph, or otherwise not keeping up with the flow of traffic (Downstate NY speed limit is 55, but average is 70)!

If you're cruising, so as not to miss a ping, how do you plan on getting over the right-hand lane to exit quickly, when everyone is forced to zip past you in the center and right (slow and merging traffic) lane??? This is not only a serious pet peeve of mine, but also, here on Long Island and the Five Boroughs (NYC) a major traffic hazard. I'm just waiting for --- in NASCAR lingo --- The Big One: a major, multi-vehicle accident, due to one creeping nun in the left-lane.

My blood-pressure goes through the roof every damn time!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Driving down road where the light rail runs down the middle. Block with a station and there is a chain between the tracks and rest of the road. So peeps use the cross walk and not middle of block getting to/from the station. This dude was all tangled up in the chains or something. Guess tried to cross there. Was odd. Probably drunk. Looked homeless. Split second thought about stopping to help then said screw it, rather finish my ride.

--------------

And jaywalkers..... piss the hell out of me lol.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

4 way stops 
Human beings cannot function as human beings when it is a 4 way stop
Imagine a 4 way stop with 4 drivers
Hillary, Bernie, AOC and Pelosi 
4 wrecks guaranteed, maybe 8 or 12, if they are in good form.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Excessively loud low-frequency bass-driven ghetto music permeating from the pos car sitting next to me at the traffic light that never changes to green.


Or the piece of poo with loud exhaust. They think we are envying them when in reality everyone is annoyed.



1.5xorbust said:


> Yellow lights that stay yellow for a split second before they turn red. I prefer that yellow lights be standardized for a three second duration.


In the future i see lights will come with the timer showing. I dont know why they dont do this right away cuz this would be lot safer.



Uberdise said:


> Ya..what's up with that? I've noticed it's gotten popular in the past couple of years. I know a lot of newer cars have auto-lights, but these are usually older cars. Are people too lazy to turn their lights on..or is it "cool"?
> 
> On the opposite side..motorcycles that have like 8 headlights mounted on the front. I get you want to be seen, but I would like to see too.
> 
> Looks like a stadium flood light going down the road.


Part of the problem with those folks is they mistaken the interior gauge cluster lights as having turned on their headlights....they need one more rotation of that dial.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Scooters! Effin scooters everywhere out here. Driving in downtown is bad enough now I gotta watch out for the drunks on scooters now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> 4 way stops
> Human beings cannot function as human beings when it is a 4 way stop
> Imagine a 4 way stop with 4 drivers
> Hillary, Bernie, AOC and Pelosi
> 4 wrecks guaranteed, maybe 8 or 12, if they are in good form.


Yeah, go ahead. You can try to turn thus into a political debate

You could just as easily put four Republican names in there too.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Ditto on the scooter complaints! Weaving in and out, flying off the sidewalk or out of alleys or side streets right into the street, usually drunk. We've already had one fatal accident with a scooter here (very sad, a 5-year-old riding with his mom was killed when she swerved and he fell off in front of a car). I've heard they've been banned or are being heavily regulated in several major cities due to the safety concerns, don't know if that's true.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

A few more I forgot to add:
1. We have roundabouts here. They are (somewhat) safer and let traffic flow through quicker.
But like any roundabout...your supposed to yield to traffic, big 'ol yield sign..and IDK how many times people BLOW right past the sign and end up almost side-swiping people.
2. Motorcycles that have ear-splitting loud exhaust. I get you want to be heard..but how are some of these people not deaf?
3. Motorcycles that ride down the middle of the road between two cars. Illegal as hell here..not to mention dangerous as hell.
4. Semi trucks that take several miles to pass another semi. I get your speed/rpm limited or whatever..been when you have 25 cars behind you..kind of a dick move. 
5. People that tailgate you in the left lane when you OBVIOUSLY can't go any faster due to a semi in front of you.



AtticusFinch said:


> when people have brightass lights for no reason


******** don't understand you just can't throw a led headlight bulb in a halogen reflector on your 96 F150..it's not legal and it's also dangerous.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> . Motorcycles that have ear-splitting loud exhaust. I get you want to be heard..but how are some of these people not deaf?


Many of them do have significant hearing loss. As do many rock musicians, I might add. Eric Clapton is an example of that.



Uberdise said:


> 3. Motorcycles that ride down the middle of the road between two cars. Illegal as hell here..not to mention dangerous as hell.


It's legal in California, or at least it was when I lived there. Still can be dangerous, though. Especially if the rider doesn't slow down enough.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Because they're very attached to their music. However, I use the term "music" with some reservations.
> 
> As for leaving the motor running, apparently they have no regard for their personal safety. It's dangerous to leave the motor running. No to mention possibly illegal.


The worst is when they leave the car running with a kid in the back seat...


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> ...
> 5. People that tailgate you in the left lane when you OBVIOUSLY can't go any faster due to a semi in front of you.


Yes! Also in the same scenario when they pass you on the right and cut in between you and the semi.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Driving down road where the light rail runs down the middle. Block with a station and there is a chain between the tracks and rest of the road. So peeps use the cross walk and not middle of block getting to/from the station. This dude was all tangled up in the chains or something. Guess tried to cross there. Was odd. Probably drunk. Looked homeless. Split second thought about stopping to help then said screw it, rather finish my ride.
> 
> --------------
> 
> And jaywalkers..... piss the hell out of me lol.


DO NOT HELP! These people become agitated and violent when helped, bus drivers learned this lesson the hard way ... eff them, let them struggle alone and mind your own business. You did good to keep moving



Uberdise said:


> A few more I forgot to add:
> 1. We have roundabouts here. They are (somewhat) safer and let traffic flow through quicker.
> But like any roundabout...your supposed to yield to traffic, big 'ol yield sign..and IDK how many times people BLOW right past the sign and end up almost side-swiping people.
> 2. Motorcycles that have ear-splitting loud exhaust. I get you want to be heard..but how are some of these people not deaf?
> ...


Dumbest round abouts are ones with stop signs and not yields ??‍♂ Totally defeats the purpose of the round about if you have to stop!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> And jaywalkers..... piss the hell out of me lol.


Yeah. Big Red Hand lit up on the crossing lights means don't cross. Not the most difficult concept to master.



itendstonight said:


> Dumbest round abouts are ones with stop signs and not yields ??‍♂ Totally defeats the purpose of the round about if you have to stop!


Only in the US. American highways agencies don't understand the roundabout. Their purpose is to control traffic _without having to stop vehicles unnecessarily_......... which is negated by putting in, you know, stop signs at the entrance to the roundabout. Might as well install traffic lights too, for good measure.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

[


Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, go ahead. You can try to turn thus into a political debate
> 
> You could just as easily put four Republican names in there too.


What are you talking about? No Republican would ever stop at a stop sign.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> [
> 
> What are you talking about? No Republican would ever stop at a stop sign.


Stops signs are red..know what else is red? COMMUNISTS!

(sarcasm).


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

And then there are the people who come tear-assing up behind you, sit on your bumper for a while, and then when you move over, they just sit there.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And then there are the people who come tear-assing up behind you, sit on your bumper for a while, and then when you move over, they just sit there.


If someone comes within 36" of my bumper (which isn't much space at all at 70mph), I always give my brake a little tap, usually they back down. 
Sorry dude..but if you are that close..I don't want your radiator to go up my ass if there is a wreck.

I knew a few motorcyclists who kept a few marbles in their shirt pocket for aggressive tailgaters.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Smelly disheveled panhandlers grind my gears!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


To entertain the person in the trunk


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

mbd said:


> 4 way stops
> Human beings cannot function as human beings when it is a 4 way stop
> Imagine a 4 way stop with 4 drivers
> *Hillary, Bernie, AOC and Pelosi*
> 4 wrecks guaranteed, maybe 8 or 12, if they are in good form.


Funny how you mention those 4 but nothing about the accused rapist in the White House and his child sex trafficing buddy that was recently indicted (Let me save you the trouble, "OMG but uhh Bill Clinton blah blah blah!").



Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, go ahead. You can try to turn thus into a political debate
> 
> You could just as easily put four Republican names in there too.


I saved him the trouble. I'm sure he'll have plenty of excuses for the grifter that I mentioned.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> but nothing about the accused rapist in the White House


You forgot that he's a compulsive liar.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

People walking across the street with their faces glued to their phone screens----they must be very, very important people as the fate of the world hangs in the balance waiting for them respond to their text messages.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


Excellent point. Makes me crazy when, at crowded gas station with cars lined up, idiot driver leaves running car at pump and saunters inside. For awhile. Cannot be bothered to leave pump and park elsewhere prior to going inside. I am soooo tempted to relocate arrogant iodiot's car myself. Hope others waiting in line end up on jury.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

blackjackross said:


> People walking across the street with their faces glued to their phone screens----they must be very, very important people as the fate of the world hangs in the balance waiting for them respond to their text messages.


Those folks have the "Bubble" app. Very expensive.

Bubble users will never be hit by a vehicle so long as they maintain eye contact with the phone.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

TheCount said:


> Jacked up trucks with ultra bright headlights pulling up within 6 inches of my rear bumper.


ANY vehicle within six inches of my bumper, though I hate those trucks, too. My tactic is to slow waaaay down. Yes, I know it's dangerous, but at that moment I'm in it for instant gratification.



Uberdise said:


> Let's hear some stories.
> 
> My main pet peeve is people walking late at night in all black clothing, and people who ride a bike without a light on it.


Driver behind me lays on the horn the very instant a light turns green. Even though i'm 10th in line. When feeling particularly grumpy, i put my car in park, walk back and ask if i may be of assistance. Did you faint and hit head on the horn? Pregnant lady delivering in back seat? Fleeing bank robbery? Eventually, i'll get shot. But it's worth the look of astonishment.


----------



## travis83 (Jun 7, 2019)

People who do not use their goddamn blinkers!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

blackjackross said:


> People walking across the street with their faces glued to their phone screens----they must be very, very important people as the fate of the world hangs in the balance waiting for them respond to their text messages.


Yes, they are in the middle of making a multi million dollar deal without a minute to spare.....reality is they are looking at status update of a person they are stalking on facebook.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheCount said:


> Jacked up trucks with ultra bright headlights pulling up within 6 inches of my rear bumper.


https://www.boredpanda.com/high-bea...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/high-bea...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


That is so awesome! I want some!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

People who put Pineapple on pizza


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> Squirrels


My brother in law hates squirrels with a passion. They own a couple hundred acres of Almond trees. He says each squirrel eats 40 pounds of Almonds, about 120 bux each squirrel.

One day we are doing 55 on a two way road in a 60K pound crane truck. All of a sudden he swerves over in the opposite lane. I would almost swear we were on two wheels. I look over at him and I ask, what happened?

He answered, didn't you see the squirrel?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> Stops signs are red..know what else is red? COMMUNISTS!
> 
> (sarcasm).


Republicans are Yellow.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> People who order an Uber/Lyft, and then as you, their driver pull up and wait, they stare your car, then begin to look at every other make model color of car, and opposite gender drivers other than yourself, and decide they must be their driver. You watch with disgust as the pax approaches a green and tan Subaru Outback, and asks the bewildered driver if they are U/L. Meanwhile you sit there in your blue/ grey Toyota Corolla and and think about the reason for natural selection.


Yep, that shit is getting old. And I'm in a very nice car and they look around like bewildered sheep...welcome to Socal. Idgits.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, go ahead. You can try to turn thus into a political debate
> 
> You could just as easily put four Republican names in there too.


Not really, I did not put Elizabeth Warren for a reason , she is not nuts... other 4 , 100% nuts? Time to put them in a white school bus, with 4-5 guys in white shirt, white pants and white shoes... Nurse Hatchett driving the bus?


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

When you stop at a red light and a person with a sign is begging for money, he looks at you and you tried to avoid eye contact, pretend you don’t notice him.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> People who put Pineapple on pizza


Pineapple on pizza is actually fire. ?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

The hobo-type who deliberately turns his/her face away from oncoming traffic while jaywalking.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Pineapple on pizza is actually fire. ?


preach bro


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> People who use their high beams unnecessarily. I'm always tempted to smash their lights with a baseball bat.


Profile pic confirmed


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Car next to mine playing extremely loud and explicit rap music with their windows open and super bass speakers rattling my car. I don't care if it's Beethoven.....I don't want to be bombarded with that noise.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

mbd said:


> Not really, I did not put Elizabeth Warren for a reason , she is not nuts... other 4 , 100% nuts? Time to put them in a white school bus, with 4-5 guys in white shirt, white pants and white shoes... Nurse Hatchett driving the bus?


This is America. Everybody is nuts.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Well it's your tax money going into their tank, so of course they don't want to get their car all hot in the three minutes they are gone.


I asked a local deputy sheriff I know about this. He told me from the time they start the car that it takes 11 minutes for all the systems to come up and start working. He also said it takes another 15 minutes to properly shut them down. This is why they leave their car running when they get out for various stops including their longer lunch breaks. At any time while on lunch break they may need to stop and respond to a call which they can't properly do if they are waiting for their systems to start up.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Excessively loud low-frequency bass-driven ghetto music permeating from the pos car sitting next to me at the traffic light that never changes to green.


Lol, oops! Been guilty of that since I was a teen, I can shake the roof of your car with my Prius :wink: :wink: :wink: And it's the smallest system I have ever had :errwhat:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I asked a local deputy sheriff I know about this. He told me from the time they start the car that it takes 11 minutes for all the systems to come up and start working. He also said it takes another 15 minutes to properly shut them down. This is why they leave their car running when they get out for various stops including their longer lunch breaks. At any time while on lunch break they may need to stop and respond to a call which they can't properly do if they are waiting for their systems to start up.


Oh my goodness! I had no idea.

It does makes sense, though. There are a lot of systems that they use that aren't in the cars us regular folks use.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I asked a local deputy sheriff I know about this. He told me from the time they start the car that it takes 11 minutes for all the systems to come up and start working. He also said it takes another 15 minutes to properly shut them down. This is why they leave their car running when they get out for various stops including their longer lunch breaks. At any time while on lunch break they may need to stop and respond to a call which they can't properly do if they are waiting for their systems to start up.


I've heard the same. The computers and whatnot that they use generate heat and the AC is to keep them cool.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Excessively loud low-frequency bass-driven ghetto music permeating from the pos car sitting next to me at the traffic light that never changes to green.


I rhythmically tap my horn to the beat of their music...amazingly, they lower it always ?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

stpetej said:


> Driver behind me lays on the horn the very instant a light turns green. Even though i'm 10th in line. When feeling particularly grumpy, i put my car in park, walk back and ask if i may be of assistance. Did you faint and hit head on the horn? Pregnant lady delivering in back seat? Fleeing bank robbery? Eventually, i'll get shot. But it's worth the look of astonishment.


Well green light does mean "go", not "wait 10 more seconds until I finish this text message" or "give me few more seconds to finish up reading news on the Facebook". Either go or you'll be hearing train-horn installed on my truck ...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Syn said:


> Well green light does mean "go", not "wait 10 more seconds until I finish this text message" or "give me few more seconds to finish up reading news on the Facebook". Either go or you'll be hearing train-horn installed on my truck ...


Had one this morning. I was the right behind the first car at the light. Gave a short, friendly honk. Nothing. Gave 2 short, friendly honks. Nothing. Gave a big, loud honk. Nothing. There's a chorus of horns behind me. Nothing. Laid on the horn for several seconds. Finally they moved and everyone behind me got stuck for another light cycle.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


Small dicks.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

On an unrelated note, that kind of fits this thread, because it happened outside my car:

Just now a girl (a cute one) tried to get into my car. I stopped at a red light and this girl tried to open the back door. I look at her like “wtf?” and roll down the window.
Me: what’s going on?
She: aren’t you my Uber?
Me: no.
She: then why did you stop in front of me?
Me: (pointing at the traffic light) there’s a red light.
She: oh...
Me: what car are you waiting for?
She: (checks her phone) honda civic.
Me: what color?
She: red.

The conversation wasn’t exactly like that. But when I found out what car she was waiting for, I realized she is the kind of girl that will be kidnapped and killed due to her own stupid decisions.

I drive a GRAY MITSUBISHI OUTLANDER.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> On an unrelated note, that kind of fits this thread, because it happened outside my car:
> 
> Just now a girl (a cute one) tried to get into my car. I stopped at a red light and this girl tried to open the back door. I look at her like "wtf?" and roll down the window.
> Me: what's going on?
> ...


Walking news headlines waiting to happen


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> On an unrelated note, that kind of fits this thread, because it happened outside my car:
> 
> Just now a girl (a cute one) tried to get into my car. I stopped at a red light and this girl tried to open the back door. I look at her like "wtf?" and roll down the window.
> Me: what's going on?
> ...


Natural selection


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Chorch said:


> The conversation wasn't exactly like that. But when I found out what car she was waiting for, I realized she is the kind of girl that will be kidnapped and killed due to her own stupid decisions.


Most likely won't see her on UPnet since UPnet is a message forum and that requires you to READ and stuff. Nobody reads anymore and if they go driving into the river to catch a 5.25 surge, it's the apps fault and not theirs.

Welp, she was cute though.



UberPrius11 said:


> Lol, oops! Been guilty of that since I was a teen, I can shake the roof of your car with my Prius :wink: :wink: :wink: And it's the smallest system I have ever had


I finally got my first car with a sub system so yeah I'm definitely that guy that's going to blast it when I can. I'm going to get my money's worth on this car note. Especially in the summer with windows rolled down weather. Plus my car is a rather sound proof hybrid so I have to blast it for people to hear me or pedestrians to see me anyway. It's not like a dinky 90's Civic where one window is rolled down and you'll feel their entire car shaking.

This is the song that I currently crank. Remix of old Rich Boy song and just because it's a good low frequency porn song. Just does what it's supposed to do. Make little kids turn their heads and give old people heart attacks.

__
https://soundcloud.com/kayloo-sound%2Fi-never-sleep

I crank the car as I go through shopping centers as people see my car easier that way. I've definitely had a few people almost walk into my car when I don't have the sound going, so might as well. If I ever get a Tesla I'm sure it'll be the same shit. I'm assuming Teslas have some polite horn to use, but that's boring.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> People who put Pineapple on pizza


...and then attempt to eat it in your car.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Chorch said:


> On an unrelated note, that kind of fits this thread, because it happened outside my car:
> 
> Just now a girl (a cute one) tried to get into my car. I stopped at a red light and this girl tried to open the back door. I look at her like "wtf?" and roll down the window.
> Me: what's going on?
> ...


I had a passenger at MacArthur Airport (ISP) here on Long Island (NY).
From the door number she'd provided, and about a dozen people standing, there, despite her not making any sort of motion or gesture that acknowledged that she was my passenger or I her driver, I guessed that this may be my passenger, pulled-up so that my trunk lined-up with said pedestrian, locked the doors, and rolled-down my window.
Sure enough, after walking to look at my rear plate number and a minute of hesitation --- I'd showered and shaved, damnit! --- she came up to the rolled-down front passenger window and demanded I tell her the name of the passenger I'm there to pick up.

I smiled and said to her, "That's not the way it works. You have my car color, make, model, license plate number, my photo and name. Is this the vehicle and driver on your app?"
Her: "Oh, you want me to hold up my app, and show you the car?"
She holds up her phone, with the app showing, and all of that pertinent info right there in front of her face.
Me [after a muted sigh]: "Hop in, [passenger's name]."

Once in the car, I explained that it's the responsibility of the passenger to ensure they're getting into the right vehicle, and Uber furnishes them with all the necessary info to do so, while I don't have a photo or description of intended passenger; just a name. I also informed her of how many times someone has hopped into my car (or attempted to), pretending to be my intended passenger, trying to steal a paying pax' ride.

The rest of the 10-minute ride down to the Sayville train station was awkwardly dead silence. Naturally, she was catching the train to the Hamptons. Whodathunkit???


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Syn said:


> Well green light does mean "go", not "wait 10 more seconds until I finish this text message" or "give me few more seconds to finish up reading news on the Facebook". Either go or you'll be hearing train-horn installed on my truck ...


Uh yeah, but if I'm 10th in line how do I explain now-dangling rear bumper to #9?



Chorch said:


> On an unrelated note, that kind of fits this thread, because it happened outside my car:
> 
> Just now a girl (a cute one) tried to get into my car. I stopped at a red light and this girl tried to open the back door. I look at her like "wtf?" and roll down the window.
> Me: what's going on?
> ...


Whatever happened to the Darwin Awards?


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

stpetej said:


> Uh yeah, but if I'm 10th in line how do I explain now-dangling rear bumper to #9? ...


Yeah I caught that. Pop your Inspector Gadget rotor blades and hop right over those 9 cars. Horatio Hornblower can then pester #9.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I don’t like the bikers ... so entitled


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Construction trucks with sign 
Stay back 200 feet, 500 feet, 2 miles
Not responsible for broken windshield 

How about putting a good tight tarp and cover your top and all debris 
I am going to put up a sign in the car .. stay back 1 mile, not responsible for broken windshield... then start throwing rocks in this 1 mile cushion .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> Construction trucks with sign
> Stay back 200 feet, 500 feet, 2 miles
> Not responsible for broken windshield
> 
> ...


Awesome idea for a bumper sticker,

warning car is a POS, 
stuff may fall off 
do not tailgage.


----------



## SFRichard1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Wrong lane drivers. People who knowingly drive in the wrong lane so they can pass. This includes:

Bus lanes, like it's their own private passing lane.
Turning lanes when they're not turning (Golden Gate Ave before Market I'm talking to you).
Turning from a non-turning lane
blocked lanes due to construction or double-parked cars, or whatever. All the cars are lined up in the next lane but they're driving in the blocked lane to get to the head of the line.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Beggars, thieves and stray bullets.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> On a related note, why do people go into a gas station leaving their car running with loud music playing?


I remember doing that when I was young. ? I'd pull into a gas station ⛽ and not bother to turn the blaring music off.. very inconsiderate of me! Once a lady yelled at me to turn off my devil music . I remember thinking that was hilarious ? Devil music AAAAghhhhh.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

stpetej said:


> Uh yeah, but if I'm 10th in line how do I explain now-dangling rear bumper to #9?
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to the Darwin Awards?


They're right here!
https://darwinawards.com


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Construction trucks with sign
> Stay back 200 feet, 500 feet, 2 miles
> Not responsible for broken windshield


 Yeah, no kidding. Just FYI, those signs don't have any legal significance.

But as a generalization, you're just probably better off going straight to the guy who does the windshield repairs. Suck it up, pay him in cash, and consider it a cost of doing business.


----------

